# ACF apprenticeship questions



## tony williams (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello all!

Just wondering if 1) if anyone's been through this program and/or 2) if anyone has any significant info on it.

I'm currently working for a CMC in south Florida at a platinum level country club. He's offering a 3 year ACF apprenticeship in conjunction with the Green Briar in West Virginia. I've already signed up and have been looking up details on the program but haven't found much.

Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks all!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Would this be Timmons at the Everglades ?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I wouldn't do the apprenticeship mainly because 1) the certification level is so low and 2)  I think you have to be in cooking school full time.  You will not have a problem with the cooking part under a CMC, the most difficult part of certification is staying at one place long enough to obtain points applicable toward certification.  If it were me I would work under the CMC and learn all I can learn about cooking.  Then move to a sous position elsewhere where you are supervising a few people and stay at that position for a few years, then you can either take your CSC or if you've been around long enough and the place is large enough you might even want to go straight to CEC.

Of course all of the above is an ideal setup.  Seldon does it work out, but the experience part is the most difficult part to fulfil.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I did my ACF Apprenticeship at TurnberryIsle in NMB in the early 90's, and it was the BEST THING I EVER DID!!  My proctoring facility was in Coconut Creek in Broward as that is where I lived at the time, but there are facilites all over the area.  Call the ACF directly in St Augustine and speak to Apprenticeship co-ordinator.  There are several different programs they offer, figure out which works for you and run with it.

Oh, and the chef from the Greenbriar was the US Representative iin the Bouse D'Or this past year, your experiences will be as great as you want them to be.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

chefhow said:


> I did my ACF Apprenticeship at TurnberryIsle in NMB in the early 90's, and it was the BEST THING I EVER DID!! My proctoring facility was in Coconut Creek in Broward as that is where I lived at the time, but there are facilites all over the area. Call the ACF directly in St Augustine and speak to Apprenticeship co-ordinator. There are several different programs they offer, figure out which works for you and run with it.
> 
> Oh, and the chef from the Greenbriar was the US Representative iin the Bouse D'Or this past year, your experiences will be as great as you want them to be.


But there is only one certification right after you graduate? CC?


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

That is correct, but you after 3 years in the kitchen you wouldn't be elidgable for a Sous Chefs cert anyway based on hours and required minimum experience from what I remember.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If Chef Thimmons will get you into Greenbriar, Great for you .I was in Greenbriar  in the 60s for 2 weeks under Mr Herman Reutch who started apprentice program there.. You can't do any better then that


----------

